# Ordering a tent advice wanted!



## Herm (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I am finally getting a space of my own to grow in and I am going to be growing out of a tent for a little while.

I am thinking of getting a Dark Room DR150 II (hxxp://www.secretjardin.eu/index/galerie/lang-en/id_page-135/) 60" by 60" by 80" growing tent.  I really don't know much about tents but this one was talked up pretty good by the staff at the local shop.  I am going to put 2 600 watt lights in there, I am sure I can fit them in there and I do not think I will have an issue with heat control.  Odor control is also not an issue.

Any advice would be appreciated keeping in mind the gear I have.  My budget is also around 300.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2012)

I would go with the new Gro-lab 145. These new models are super nice. Luv my new 8x8. The bomb. Some have clear viewing windows. If you dont want it, make sure to get model without one. Not sure if a cover zips over window or not.


----------



## Herm (Jan 8, 2012)

:holysheep: 

You may have saved me from mistake!


----------



## Herm (Jan 8, 2012)

The Growlab 145 has moved into first position so far.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just do it yourself.
I built mine 4x3x5 for 40$
I used 10x25 black white polyfilm, half in pvc pipe.
Still ordering zipper materials


----------



## Herm (Jan 8, 2012)

I have no interest in building my own.  If I was going to go that route I would just use 2x4's and drywall.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont see the point in buying it for 5 times the price..
I almost bought one to BUT I like diy stuff


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 8, 2012)

Just remember that even if odor and heat are not a problem, the need for fresh air is. Your plants need fresh air as much as they need light and water. Without an exaust fan to pull the hot stale air out of the tent and fresh cool air into the tent, the plants will suffer and so will the yeild. You don't need any intake fans but you will want to get a good exaust fan. The tent has holes made in it for this purpose. You will also want to have one or more small fans within the plant area to keep the air moving as this keeps them cooler and delivers CO2 to the leaves, and the gentle swaying motion given to the plants strengthens the stems and readies them for the weight of the buds.


----------



## Herm (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up but I am mainly interested in information specifically related to tents.  I understand the basic needs of growing pretty good.


----------



## Herm (Jan 8, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I dont see the point in buying it for 5 times the price..
> I almost bought one to BUT I like diy stuff



300 bucks is not unreasonable for what they offer in my opinion.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I dont see the point in buying it for 5 times the price..
> I almost bought one to BUT I like diy stuff



Many benefits. 

- Time you save building the dam thing

- Vent ports and electrical ports all over w/ zip ties to seal ducting

- Waterproof flooring

- Put it up and take down in 30 min

- Really nice heavy duty zippers

- lightproof passive vent ports

- entrys on all sides


----------



## Growdude (Jan 9, 2012)

I have  DR150 II and I like it.
very light tight
and all metal poles lets me hang a un believable amount of weight with a 1000w, can fan and can 33 filter, co2 generator and motorized dampers its close to 100 lbs.

6 - 8" openinings with cord openings both high and low

Im sure there all nice, here is a good review of several
http://www.greners.com/expertadvice/grow-tent-review.html


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 9, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Many benefits.
> 
> - Time you save building the dam thing
> 
> ...





Mine does all that too for a fraction of the price.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 9, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Mine does all that too for a fraction of the price.



Guess it would come down to money/time then. Just short on time here. I have yet too see a pvc/poly DIY that is as user friendly as a tent. Got pics?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the tents are cool for the benefits that they offer, especially for secure indoor grows. My question is how well do they work in cold air environments? I built my own cabinets (and they weren't any cheaper when all was said and done) but I have them in a shed that isn't as climate controlled as I would like, so I had to make sure they were insulated against the cold.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2012)

Herm said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up but I am mainly interested in information specifically related to tents.  I understand the basic needs of growing pretty good.



Actually, a 600W in a 60 x 60 is way underlit.  You are going to want to stay at 16 sq ft or under if you are just running a 600W.  And while you may have growing_ basics_ down, you are absolutely going to need a centrifuge type exhaust fan, so plan for it.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think he said he was gonna use 2x 600W.

I'm with Bubba here though, Building a tent for yourself rather than spending $300 for one is a great money saver. That $300 you could spend on more beneficial things to your room. If you take a bit of time to build it properly you get to customize it for your own purposes. That $300 is another ballast, shade and lamp.

Not everyone wants to build their own stuff though. It does take time, but if you do it right you save loads, and you get the same kind of quality out of your product that you would get if you spent the money on the tent.

Also... if for whatever reason something happens to go wrong and you have a fire, you only lose $40-$50 instead of $300


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2012)

PartyBro--you are correct.  Two 600W will do well in a 5 x 5.  I run 2 600W most of the time in a closet a little under 20 sq ft.  However, 2 600W makes the need for a larger centrifuge type fan even greater.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2012)

Let me chime in with my two cents on tents....I own 3 tents all were bought off eBay on three separate occasions. My first tent was a 2x4x5 for 99 bucks shipped to my house. 2nd tent was an exact copy of the first tent...also 99 bucks shipped. 3rd tent was a 4x4x6.5 tent which I paid around 125-129 shipped to my house. All three are basically no name brand.....I did my research on each seller before buying and must say I got great deals because I hve had Zero problems with all 3.  

You can build your own tents fairly easily but I highly doubt they will be as easy to put up or take down. I can bust them down and put them away in 15-20 minutes a tent. I love my tents and feel they are a key to allowing me to grow as well as I hve been.  Jmo


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah bro I pull 4 corners and she is done and foldable. I even bought my stuff at Lowes which is wayyyy over priced and with everything ot was litterly 38$..  cleaning it tmrw. Ill take pics


----------



## Herm (Jan 10, 2012)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Surprised nobody has spotted this, but the tent linked to in the first post is in cm, not inches. 60cm x 60cm will only accommodate one 250/400 HPS.
> 
> 
> 2 x 600w lights in a tent that small, you'd cook a chicken I reckon
> ...



Yeah it didnt link to the picture of the tent I was planing on.

I have a mountain of gear my garage from a grow I tore down already including 3 450 cfm fans.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2012)

Herm said:
			
		

> Yeah it didnt link to the picture of the tent I was planing on.
> 
> I have a mountain of gear my garage from a grow I tore down already including 3 450 cfm fans.



LOL--that makes me laugh.  I think that all of us that have grown for any amount of time have a store of unused equipment--some of it we just went bigger or better.....but some of it was simply not well thought out .

I don't have any problem keeping 2 600w cool with a 450 unless it is quite hot outside.


----------



## Herm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine was a case of doing it with a friend that decided to stop making his house payment.  I have been itching to get my own set up going again.  Just helping out friends doesn't cure my gardening itch.


----------



## Herm (Jan 11, 2012)

I ended up getting a Growlab 145.  It does have windows and they do have a flap over them.  Once I get everything set up I will take some photos for a new grow log.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 11, 2012)

Your gonna luv it.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck, lots of pics please. .


----------

